

Bay Area geek tourist destinations? - mathphreak

I'm going to be visiting the Bay Area for a few days, and I want to get all the geek tourism I can.  I'm planning on visiting the Computer History Museum, The Tech Museum, the Intel Museum, and (with luck) the Google store.  What else would you recommend?
======
ecspike
Hacker Dojo. The Tech Museum in San Jose.

------
derekja
biocurious, the bay area biohackerspace

